# Just finished the April 2018 PE Exam



## justin-hawaii (Apr 13, 2018)

Congratulations on making it through the PE exam!  How did the exam go?  What was your experience like?
I know all the future exam test-takers would love to hear your thoughts on the forum and/or on the survey below.  
 
Power Survey:  https://goo.gl/forms/AdwaX78voQy1Apli1
 
Just a friendly reminder, you cannot share the actual exam problems or solutions.


----------



## BirdGrave (Apr 16, 2018)

I honestly don't know how to feel about the exam.  I felt the morning went better for me than the afternoon, but that could be mistaken perception on my part.  The test itself I thought was much harder than any of my practice material.  All in all I think I completely guessed on about 5-6 questions on the exam.  I don't know if that means anything in terms of my overall performance though.


----------



## Szar (Apr 16, 2018)

Oh man, where did my post go?  That took a while to type out lol.


----------



## BirdGrave (Apr 16, 2018)

Szar said:


> Oh man, where did my post go?  That took a while to type out lol.


I'm guessing the moderator did you a favor you'll be thankful for in the long run.


----------



## Szar (Apr 16, 2018)

I don't think so? 

I re-read the thing several times to make sure I was clean on all accounts.  I basically copied the format of the previous "what did you do to study" posts and ran with that.  I only talked about my prep up to test day, general experience of test day, etc. 

Ill have to shoot them a message though just to confirm.


----------



## Szar (Apr 16, 2018)

I think it was me.  My phone in my pocket and the screen was unlocked.  I'm guessing I accidentally deleted it...


----------



## kai_engineer (Apr 16, 2018)

Will the result be available in a month?

Or do we have to wait for 2 months?


----------



## wvengineer (Apr 16, 2018)

kai_engineer said:


> Will the result be available in a month?
> 
> Or do we have to wait for 2 months?


Per previous posts we're probably looking at May 17th-ish.


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Apr 16, 2018)

Szar said:


> I don't think so?
> 
> I re-read the thing several times to make sure I was clean on all accounts.  I basically copied the format of the previous "what did you do to study" posts and ran with that.  I only talked about my prep up to test day, general experience of test day, etc.
> 
> Ill have to shoot them a message though just to confirm.


I read your post. No you did not post anything that reaveals exam question. So you’re good.


----------



## justin-hawaii (Apr 25, 2018)

Survey results can be found on the link below.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/12QyAkDirFa8z-Fu5w_1x9gkaJyrs1PIiSeQ6r4KzOgY/viewanalytics


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Apr 26, 2018)

justin-hawaii said:


> Survey results can be found on the link below.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/12QyAkDirFa8z-Fu5w_1x9gkaJyrs1PIiSeQ6r4KzOgY/viewanalytics


Wow, brilliant survey.


----------



## blewis216 (Apr 26, 2018)

My favorite comment was that PEs today wouldn't pass the 4/13 exam... FYI Current PEs performance on the 4/13 exam is a big part of setting the cut score...


----------



## 14kAIC (Apr 26, 2018)

It's hard for me to guage since it was my first time taking the exam but it seems like the consensus was that it was harder than previous years exams? Does anyone that's taken multiple exams feel that way?


----------



## Szar (Apr 26, 2018)

blewis216 said:


> My favorite comment was that PEs today wouldn't pass the 4/13 exam... FYI Current PEs performance on the 4/13 exam is a big part of setting the cut score...


While I agree the NCEES uses PEs to gauge and develop the test, what do you mean by "current"? 

Are you referring to someone who's taken the test in the past 5 years under the same syllabus and the information is fresh?  Also, I consider myself fairly adequate at my Job, middle of the road per say, but I can guarantee that in 10 years if I was asked to take this test again without extensive studying I would without fail... fail!  By "Current PE's" does that further mean recent PE's who have studied to come back up to speed?

I really do not think you could pull a bunch of old time random engineers off the street, give them only resources without study time, and expect anywhere near the pass rate.   &lt;edit&gt;

But just my 2 cents!


----------



## blewis216 (Apr 26, 2018)

Szar said:


> While I agree the NCEES uses PEs to gauge and develop the test, what do you mean by "current"?
> 
> Are you referring to someone who's taken the test in the past 5 years under the same syllabus and the information is fresh?  Also, I consider myself fairly adequate at my Job, middle of the road per say, but I can guarantee that in 10 years if I was asked to take this test again without extensive studying I would without fail... fail!  By "Current PE's" does that further mean recent PE's who have studied to come back up to speed?
> 
> ...


What I mean is that they have currently licensed PEs that the exam to help determine the relative difficulty of the exam, and I would imagine that they are given some advanced notice that they will be taking the exam. All I'm getting at it if you thought the test was overly difficult, and everyone else thought it was overly difficult then that will likely be reflected in a lower cut score. It sounds like this one was a little harder than normal, so they'll account for it, no need to worry.


----------



## Owism (Apr 27, 2018)

BirdGrave said:


> I honestly don't know how to feel about the exam.  I felt the morning went better for me than the afternoon, but that could be mistaken perception on my part.  The test itself I thought was much harder than any of my practice material.  All in all I think I completely guessed on about 5-6 questions on the exam.  I don't know if that means anything in terms of my overall performance though.


5-6 questions guessing sounds normal.  Yep morning is usually easier.. or maybe its just a perception since we get so exhausted by the afternoon session..


----------



## BirdGrave (Apr 27, 2018)

Owism said:


> 5-6 questions guessing sounds normal.  Yep morning is usually easier.. or maybe its just a perception since we get so exhausted by the afternoon session..


There was a lot more than that where I narrowed it to a 50/50 coin flip though, so I feel like the question of whether or not I passed is more up in the air than I would prefer.


----------



## Owism (Apr 27, 2018)

BirdGrave said:


> There was a lot more than that where I narrowed it to a 50/50 coin flip though, so I feel like the question of whether or not I passed is more up in the air than I would prefer.


sounds like those questions were more conceptual based on practical experience than mathematical. The first PE exam I took was like that, yeah.. the second one I passed   

Dont get your hopes down though, you know yourself best. Try to be distracted for another month and a half until the results come out


----------

